# A challenger appears !



## BoneMonkey (Dec 29, 2007)

How to play 


make a character and have him attack the character in this thread ! 



A wild BlastBoneMonkey appears !


----------



## JPH (Dec 29, 2007)

We gotta make more Bokemon!

/me opens up Photoshop


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 29, 2007)

*BlastBoneMonkey Blasts JPH with Boner Cannon

* Causes 7900 DMG killing JPH Instantly cause he has no monster !


----------



## JPH (Dec 29, 2007)

*MewBoneMonkeyTwo Blast BoneMonkey with Psychic attacks

*Pwns BoneMonkey with 9000 DMG


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 29, 2007)

* Rick Ashtley appears 

* Hits MewBoneMonkeyTwo with Super Rick Roll Gay 80's music Attack ! 

* MewBoneMonkeyTwo is Infected with AIDS for 5 turns


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 29, 2007)

A DestructoDoof draws near!

It immediately dies of crappyness!


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 29, 2007)

*flying spaghetti monster, go!




*flying spaghetti monster makes "noodle stroodle"
*BlastBoneMonkey loves the taste and eats himself to death


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 29, 2007)

* BlastBoneMonkey Dies


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 29, 2007)

* BoneMonkey riding a frigg'n shark with lasers on it head emerges on to the battlefield ! 






* Rick Ashtley's Head explodes due to the pure awesomeness of BoneMonkey riding a frigg'n shark with lasers on it head and is defeated 




MUAHAHAH try to beat me now !


----------



## Icarus (Dec 29, 2007)

*Hypnotoad appears

*Hypnotoad uses PsychALL GLORY TO THE HYPNOTOAD


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 29, 2007)

* BoneMonkey riding a frigg'n shark with lasers on it head  is hypnotized and cannot move ..........

* Activates his Tom Clancy Splinter Cell ANTI-Hypnotoad Googles on ! 






* Shoot , Bites and Clubs Hypnotoad for 10,000 DMG killing it instantly 


MUAHAH !


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 29, 2007)

Chuck norris comes and uses hypnotize on the hypnotoad! After hypnotoad came out of a daze he was that devastated because he couldn't hypnotise chuck norris he commited suicide on the spot. 

FACT: chuck norris just ended this thread as he can't be defeated.


----------



## Icarus (Dec 29, 2007)

*Jesus floats down from the heaven






*Jesus dies for your sins


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 29, 2007)

thegame you leave me no choice 


* Reaches into his backpack and pulls out his ULTIMATE SUMMONS ! 

* Throws the bottle on the floor summoning CYBORG NINJA PIRATE KUNG FU JESUS ! 






* Cyborg Ninja Pirate Kung Fu Jesus Attacks Chuck Norris for ...  0 DMG ! 


FUCK noooooooo !


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 29, 2007)

ZA WARUDO

*drops steamroller*

WRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Doggy124 (Dec 29, 2007)

I summon Blue Eye White Lizard and attack direct to your Life Point!!!


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 29, 2007)

David hasslhoff appears with his good friend pedobear! Hasslhoff picks up a bottle of cheap vodka and smashes the blue stickman in the face! the blue stickman flees. Meanwhile pedobear has chosen his next victim the black stickman! so in the end pedobear, david hasslehoff and the black stickman stay up all night and get funky! 

please note I found that pic on google.

damn to late again :/


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 29, 2007)

* Watches a steam roller fall on chuck norris momentarily stunning him !

* shoots chuck norris's head with his laser scoring a critical hit for 5000 dmg and decapitating him ! 







chuck norris is down ! 


* gets hit for 2500 DMG from Blue eyes white lizard

ackkkkkkkk my testicles !


* is STUNNED ! by the pure gaynes that is David Hasselhoff and Pedobear ! 

* Can't move for 5 rounds


----------



## Doggy124 (Dec 29, 2007)

YOU!!!!!  DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Urza (Dec 29, 2007)

* BoneMonkey riding a frigg'n shark with lasers on it head is banned.


----------



## Doggy124 (Dec 29, 2007)

To Mr.BoneMonkey
http://objection.mrdictionary.net/go.php?n=2359984


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 29, 2007)

* BoneMonkey riding a frigg'n shark with lasers on it head is hit for 30,000 DMG from Blue eyes with lizard !

* BoneMonkey riding a frigg'n shark with lasers on it head is hit with a nuke and AK-47 cat attack ! for 500 DMG 

* BoneMonkey riding a frigg'n shark with lasers on it head is hit with urza's Ultimate ban attack for 10,000 DMG 

* BoneMonkey riding a frigg'n shark with lasers on it head IS DEFEATED !


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 29, 2007)

* King Leonides With SNES Bazooka Appears !


----------



## Doggy124 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## azotyp (Dec 29, 2007)

King poo snake appears and attack all players with his smelliness causing disease that damage 10 points at a turn


----------



## Doggy124 (Dec 29, 2007)

Doggy124 left the Battlefield...


----------



## JPH (Dec 29, 2007)

*Kid-in-Power-Ranger-Suit appears!







*Kid-in-Power-Ranger-Suit kills entire thread (Power level was over 9,000!)


----------



## modshroom128 (Dec 29, 2007)

wild level 42 




appears!


----------



## bluebright (Dec 29, 2007)

*Donkey Kong *appears!







*Donkey Kong* rips *man bear pig's* hairy butt off and rubs it on his chest for maximum damage!
*
BoneMonkey riding a frigg'n shark with lasers on it head* used harden!


----------



## Ducky (Dec 29, 2007)

Blank paper message , Appears!













Blank paper message uses a catch it all attack.

It's super effective!

Blank paper message takes all of the other pokemons inside it.

Blank paper message ends.

ITS SUPER EFFECTIVE...

Key appears.

Key locks the thread.

ITS SUPER EFFECTIVE!


----------



## JKR Firefox (Dec 29, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Dec 29 2007 said:


> * BoneMonkey riding a frigg'n shark with lasers on it head is hit for 30,000 DMG from Blue eyes with lizard !
> 
> * BoneMonkey riding a frigg'n shark with lasers on it head is hit with a nuke and AK-47 cat attack ! for 500 DMG
> 
> ...



Fail.  Chuck Norris cannot be defeated.

~Fitzy~


----------



## notnarb (Dec 29, 2007)

oshit guys


----------



## Jax (Dec 29, 2007)

*Jerry absorved all attacks

*Jerry turned attacks into jokes

*Jerry used Joke

*+1500 HP


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 29, 2007)

*Evil Theodore Appears 

* Instantly killing jerry sienfield due to pure gayness


----------



## Ryoku (Dec 29, 2007)

OMG BEST THREAD EVER.






A Wild Rosie O'Donnell appears!

She sits on Evil Theodore for 10k Damage!

Rosie O'Donnell used "I Am Woman, Hear Me Roar!"

Everyone's defense sharply fell!


----------



## Fiddy101 (Dec 29, 2007)

Christopher Walken appears!

Walken slaps Rosie O'Donnell with his Bow Tie Of Doom 1000DMG

Rosie O'Donnell is Defeated.

Walken uses ABSORB he absorbs the remains of Chuck Norris and Jesus.

Walken evolves!!!!

Walken has evolved into GOD.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 29, 2007)

* A Uninterested monkey wearing a bowler hat and riding on a I see what you did there slowpoke Appears ! 

* A Uninterested monkey wearing a bowler hat and riding on a I see what you did there slowpoke doesnt care about battling and just sits here


----------



## Beware (Dec 29, 2007)

OMFGWTFBBQTITS!!!!!!!  No one could possibly defeat a fusion of Christopher Walken AND Chuck Norris!  And Jesus is in there too.

UNLESS!!!!





Bruce Lee Appears!

Bruce Lee does THIS to God for one Googolplex of DMG!

God, Rosie O'Donnell, Uninterested monkey wearing a bowler hat and riding on a I see what you did there slowpoke, and anyone who witnesses the event is defeated!


----------



## j5c077 (Dec 29, 2007)

epic thread


----------



## Ryoku (Dec 29, 2007)

Evil Martha Stewart appears!

She cackles and conjures weapons of mass destruction from mere cardboard and plastic bags.

"It's a good thing!"


----------



## modshroom128 (Dec 29, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Dec 29 2007 said:


> * A Uninterested monkey wearing a bowler hat and riding on a I see what you did there slowpoke Appears !


lol


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 29, 2007)

A Macgyver appears!

*Macgyver casts reflect on himself!

*Martha Stewarts attack gets reflected back onto herself!

*Martha Stewart dies instantly!






*Sad Micheal J. Fox appears!

*Sad Micheal J. Fox destroys BoneMonkey using ultrasonic vibrations!

*BoneMonkey dies and is eliminated because of Parkinsons

*Macgyver fixes Micheal J. Fox's Parkinsons using just a paperclip and ducktape!

*The world is safe again!


----------



## Beware (Dec 29, 2007)

Bruce Lee and Macgyver join forces along with a Parkinson's-free Michael J Fox and found the Uber-Badass-Macho-Manly-Rugged-Grisly-Sweaty-Masculine-Virile Extreme Pals.


----------



## Ryoku (Dec 29, 2007)

Bill Gates appears!

He tries to remedy the situation by throwing wads of money at each participant!

He then freezes while throwing the first wad and turns into a...






Blue Screen of Death!!!

100,000,000 damage to each participant running a Windows OS!


----------



## Beware (Dec 29, 2007)

It's a good thing Bruce Lee runs Linux.  Macgyver's OS is his own creation he made based on a vacuum tube amplifier and a large sock.  Michael J. Fox was forced to switch to Mac since Apple throws heaps of cash for any celebrity endorsement so he could pay his rent.

Blue Screen of Death is instantly vaporized.


----------



## Ryoku (Dec 29, 2007)

QUOTE(underpressure116 @ Dec 29 2007 said:


> It's a good thing Bruce Lee runs Linux.Â Macgyver's OS is his own creation he made based on a vacuum tube amplifier and a large sock.Â Michael J. Fox was forced to switch to Mac since Apple throws heaps of cash for any celebrity endorsement so he could pay his rent.
> 
> Blue Screen of Death is instantly vaporized.









Bill Gates is not amused.


----------



## Twiffles (Dec 29, 2007)

(Yes, I'm a believer of Haruhism >.>)


----------



## Urza (Dec 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Twiffles @ Dec 29 2007 said:


> (Yes, I'm a believer of Haruhism >.>)


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 29, 2007)

*The Slowpoke Squad appears !


----------



## Ryoku (Dec 29, 2007)

LOL. Game Over.


----------



## Bitbyte (Dec 29, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Dec 29 2007 said:


> *The Slowpoke Squad appears !



Truly epic  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! This thread delivers!


----------



## JPH (Dec 29, 2007)

*Demonic Oprah appears! 
*Demonic Oprah devours the entire Slowpoke Squad


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 29, 2007)

nooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## laminaatplaat (Dec 29, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH @ Dec 29 2007 said:


> *Demonic Oprah appears!
> *Demonic Oprah devours the entire Slowpoke Squad




But after using such a massiv attack she was defenceless...

the rest is history...






unlimited power attack! 500.090!


----------



## Beware (Dec 29, 2007)

Myself said:
			
		

> God and Uninterested Monkey wearing a bowler hat and riding on a I see what you did there slowpoke were both already wiped out by Bruce Lee. *insert evil glare*
> 
> Demonic Oprah (is there any other kind??)Â is instantly ripped to shreds by the Uber-Badass-Macho-Manly-Rugged-Grisly-Sweaty-Masculine-Virile Extreme Pals for the horrific crimes she committed against daytime television.
> 
> The Slowpoke squad, fortunately, could not be saved.




EDIT SHIT!!! That attack was OVER 9000!!!!!

The Uber-Badass-Macho-Manly-Rugged-Grisly-Sweaty-Masculine-Virile Extreme Pals would be unstoppable with Tom Cruise on their side.


----------



## Fiddy101 (Dec 29, 2007)

Jack Thompson appears.

All that is left is destroyed.


----------



## laminaatplaat (Dec 29, 2007)

Darth Vader was not amused with Tom Cruise using a darkside attack!

Dude I am your father! attack --> Tom Cruise tries to kill himself.


Edit: nobody cares about some dude with the name of WO2 submachine gun


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Twiffles @ Dec 29 2007 said:


> (Yes, I'm a believer of Haruhism >.>)


oshi-


----------



## Beware (Dec 29, 2007)

Michael J. Fox stops Tom Cruise from killing himself using his inspirational story about overcoming Parkinson's.

Neither Mcgyver or Bruce Lee are (originally) video game characters, so they just beat Jack Thompson to death.

+99/+99 to everything video game related.

Tom Cruise joins the Uber-Badass-Macho-Manly-Rugged-Grisly-Sweaty-Masculine-Virile Extreme Pals and together they over come Anakin Skywalker's ego and rid the world of the Evil Empire.

EDIT:BTW, God is dead.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 29, 2007)

*lvl 12 zombie turtle kid appears




*he like turtles
*turtles are ineffective


----------



## FrEEz902 (Dec 29, 2007)

This thread.

Is Epic.

I have to use my BRAIN and think of something smart to post.

Edit: *looks at avatar* OH!

WILD KEFKA APPEARS!

Wild kefka uses  KEFKA'S LAUGH OF INSANITY!|


1000 damage to all those with ears.
All those with ears are stunned for 3 minutes by the effect of the mind-controlling laugh.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 29, 2007)

* tries to think of something smart to say 

Haiiiiiiiii guys !


* fails


----------



## FrEEz902 (Dec 29, 2007)

*FrEEz is so epic he though of another one right on the spot*

*FrEEz sends out CRAZY GERMAN KID*!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8pR1rZZHEs

Crazy German Kid uses XTREME WHINE OF PC DESTRUCTION!

All those with PCs take an instant K.- *FrEEz is now offline*


----------



## noONE (Dec 29, 2007)

THE INCREDIBLE HULK APPEARS








THE MOST POWERFUL CREATURE TO EVER WALKED THIS EARTH; THE INCREDIBLE HULK ATTACKS FOR OVER 9000 DAMAGE TO EACH OPPONENT EVER TO BE SEEN IN THIS EPIC THREAD



Spoiler



RAAAAAAAAR!


----------



## FrEEz902 (Dec 29, 2007)

*FrEEz sends out MACBOOK!




Macbook uses splash!

Nothing happens.


----------



## noONE (Dec 29, 2007)

THE MOST POWERFUL CREATURE TO EVER WALKED THIS EARTH; THE INCREDIBLE HULK    BASH THE MAC FOR OVER 9000 DAMAGE!

*Macbook is destroyed


----------



## pasc (Dec 29, 2007)

A wild 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 appears, all previous appearing enemies were instantly deleted due to not being innovative enough, and guess why?



QUOTE(God @  Dec 29 2007 said:


> Answer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## noONE (Dec 29, 2007)

THE MOST POWERFUL CREATURE TO EVER WALKED THIS EARTH; THE INCREDIBLE HULK survives from nintendos money attack because THE HULK is green, and that is innovative enough, HULK Bash Nintendos LOGO for 9000 damage.

*Nintendos logo ... GETS BIGGER


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Samantha Carter appears!





*Samantha Carter comes into play with one Stargate!





*MacGyver evolves into General Jack O'Neill!





*Jack uses Power of the Ancients to deal XXXXXXX damage to the Incredible Hulk, where X is the total number of posts in this thread!


----------



## noONE (Dec 29, 2007)

*THE MOST POWERFUL CREATURE TO EVER WALKED THIS EARTH; THE INCREDIBLE HULK faints  because of Stargates awesomeness


----------



## Icarus (Dec 29, 2007)

*Mad Kramer appears

*Kramer uses "Curse" on the black folk


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 29, 2007)

* Frank appears 

* Frank steals everyone's bacon 

* Frank dies


----------



## FrEEz902 (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Dec 30 2007 said:


> * Frank appears
> 
> * Frank steals everyone's bacon
> 
> * Frank dies



And apparently so does the thread... for now...

Was it something i said D:?


----------



## Verocity (Dec 30, 2007)

FRANK OMG! FRANK! WHY DID YOU MOVE FRANK!

*shoots frank.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 30, 2007)

* i-dont-know-what appears

...but its powerlevel is OVER 9000!!!


----------



## Ryoku (Dec 30, 2007)

*A Wild LOLHILLARYCLINTON has appeared!

LOLHILLARYCLINTON uses laugh like an odd donkey face!


1235021395219782958790124890213 damage to entire thread!


----------



## JPH (Dec 30, 2007)

this thread no funny any more


----------



## Ryoku (Dec 30, 2007)

meh. I tried =(. Someone revive please.


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 30, 2007)

*Vegeta appears
*Vegeta crushes his scouter
*Vegeta dies due to an electric shock caused by the scouter


----------



## madmk (Dec 30, 2007)

.


a small pixel sized piece of dark matter enters the thread. 

+999999999999999999999999999kg in weight.


----------



## Urza (Dec 30, 2007)

*Nappa appears
*Nappa inquires about the displayed values on the scouter


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 30, 2007)

* Nappa wonders forever because the scouter is destroyed and is unable to function


----------



## Beware (Dec 30, 2007)

D00ds!!! The Uber-Badass-Macho-Manly-Rugged-Grisly-Sweaty-Masculine-Virile Extreme Pals now has Jack O'Neil!  And that means Sarah Carter too!  That means they're the Uber-Badass-Macho-Manly-Rugged-Grisly-Sweaty-Masculine-Virile Extreme Stargate Pals +1!!!!!  And since I was the first one to make an "over 9000!!!" joke in this thread, that means the Uber-Badass-Macho-Manly-Rugged-Grisly-Sweaty-Masculine-Virile Extreme Stargate Pals +1 get an insane power boost (WAAYYY OVER 9000!!!).

The Uber-Badass-Macho-Manly-Rugged-Grisly-Sweaty-Masculine-Virile Extreme Stargate Pals +1 tell Nappa, "The Scouter says the power level is....Inert?  The balls are inert!!!! Prepare for BATTLE!!!!"

The Uber-Badass-Macho-Manly-Rugged-Grisly-Sweaty-Masculine-Virile Extreme Stargate Pals +1 prepare for an epic battle spanning the course of three seasons, but early Nappa and Vegeta are beaten within the first 5 minutes of battle due to their low power levels and inert balls.  So the Uber-Badass-Macho-Manly-Rugged-Grisly-Sweaty-Masculine-Virile Extreme Stargate Pals +1 go one an epic journey to find the epic battle the desired, but no mortal being was epic enough to stand a chance against the Uber-Badass-Macho-Manly-Rugged-Grisly-Sweaty-Masculine-Virile Extreme Stargate Pals +1, so the Uber-Badass-Macho-Manly-Rugged-Grisly-Sweaty-Masculine-Virile Extreme Stargate Pals +1 live out the rest of their days searching, in hopes that someday, somewhere, there will be someone strong enough to put revive this epic thread.
May the torch be passed to that man/woman/pedobear.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE(underpressure116 @ Dec 30 2007 said:


> D00ds!!! The Uber-Badass-Macho-Manly-Rugged-Grisly-Sweaty-Masculine-Virile Extreme Pals now has Jack O'Neil!Â And that means Sarah Carter too!Â That means they're the Uber-Badass-Macho-Manly-Rugged-Grisly-Sweaty-Masculine-Virile Extreme Stargate Pals +1!!!!!Â And since I was the first one to make an "over 9000!!!" joke in this thread, that means the Uber-Badass-Macho-Manly-Rugged-Grisly-Sweaty-Masculine-Virile Extreme Stargate Pals +1 get an insane power boost (WAAYYY OVER 9000!!!).
> 
> The Uber-Badass-Macho-Manly-Rugged-Grisly-Sweaty-Masculine-Virile Extreme Stargate Pals +1 tell Nappa, "The Scouter says the power level is....Inert?Â The balls are inert!!!! Prepare for BATTLE!!!!"
> 
> ...



You sir, have lots of time on your hands.  I salute you.

~Fitzy~


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 30, 2007)

* JKR's salute does 34657635 damage, killing The Uber-Badass-Macho-Manly-Rugged-Grisly-Sweaty-Masculine-Virile Extreme Pals


----------



## Icarus (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE(underpressure116 @ Dec 30 2007 said:


> D00ds!!! The Uber-Badass-Macho-Manly-Rugged-Grisly-Sweaty-Masculine-Virile Extreme Pals now has Jack O'Neil!Â And that means Sarah Carter too!Â That means they're the Uber-Badass-Macho-Manly-Rugged-Grisly-Sweaty-Masculine-Virile Extreme Stargate Pals +1!!!!!Â And since I was the first one to make an "over 9000!!!" joke in this thread, that means the Uber-Badass-Macho-Manly-Rugged-Grisly-Sweaty-Masculine-Virile Extreme Stargate Pals +1 get an insane power boost (WAAYYY OVER 9000!!!).
> 
> The Uber-Badass-Macho-Manly-Rugged-Grisly-Sweaty-Masculine-Virile Extreme Stargate Pals +1 tell Nappa, "The Scouter says the power level is....Inert?Â The balls are inert!!!! Prepare for BATTLE!!!!"
> 
> ...



*Kramer uses tl;dr


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 30, 2007)

Samatha Carter, jackass.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Dec 30 2007 said:


> * JKR's salute does 34657635 damage, killing The Uber-Badass-Macho-Manly-Rugged-Grisly-Sweaty-Masculine-Virile Extreme Pals



Noooo I've been drug into this madnesssss...

~Fitzy~


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 30, 2007)

* JRK does drug, killing drug for 9001 damage


----------



## JKR Firefox (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Dec 30 2007 said:


> * JRK does drug, killing drug for 9001 damage



Now I'm confused and the way you spelt my name looks like "jerk".  LOL.

~Fitzy~


----------



## Beware (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Dec 30 2007 said:


> * JKR's salute does 34657635 damage, killing The Uber-Badass-Macho-Manly-Rugged-Grisly-Sweaty-Masculine-Virile Extreme Pals



That's too bad since it's the Uber-Badass-Macho-Manly-Rugged-Grisly-Sweaty-Masculine-Virile Extreme Stargate Pals +1 now!!! HAHA!!! the Uber-Badass-Macho-Manly-Rugged-Grisly-Sweaty-Masculine-Virile Extreme Pals were already dead!

The Uber-Badass-Macho-Manly-Rugged-Grisly-Sweaty-Masculine-Virile Extreme Stargate Pals +1 counter with a unison roundhouse kick out of spite.



BTW, I know it's Samantha Carter, but I've been seeing commercials for that damn series the Sarah Connor Chronicles, or whatever it's called.  I


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 30, 2007)

Oh. The first direct to DVD movie Ark of Truth is on torrents.


----------



## JPH (Dec 30, 2007)

*Will-Smith-Acting-as-BoneMonkey and Dog appears

*Will-Smith-Acting-as-BoneMonkey shoots kellyan and kills him instantly. Dog drags away remains and devours them


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 30, 2007)

Thats it now sucky monsters are appearing ! please make good monsters ! 

so now im transforming into MY FINAL FORM ! 

* BoneMonkey's Transforms into his final form ! 






* KILLS ALL MONSTERS IN THIS THREAD INSTANTLY with BONEMONKEY'S FINAL BEAM ATTACK ! ! ! 


............................ thank you !


----------



## JPH (Dec 30, 2007)

*Dog gnaws on Ultimate BoneMonkey

*Will Smith throws off mask and destroys Ultimate BoneMonkey with his crappy rapping skills


----------



## T-hug (Dec 30, 2007)

Pinned.
Been a while since a thread on here has made me LOL, a lot!


----------



## notnarb (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Dec 30 2007 said:


> Thats it now sucky monsters are appearing ! please make good monsters !
> 
> so now im transforming into MY FINAL FORM !
> 
> ...



bonemonkey kills missingno.  Ultimate creation is transformed into a lvl 0 missingno with the icon of a golden bulbasaur,  (true fucking story too). nothing left so.. 

goooooo


----------



## laminaatplaat (Dec 30, 2007)

*Aperture Science Enrichment Center - Weighted Companion Cube appears!

-> hug of death attack!


----------



## Sinkhead (Dec 30, 2007)

Wild Dumbledore Appears!


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE(JKR Firefox @ Dec 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Dec 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > * JRK does drug, killing drug for 9001 damage
> ...


* JKR insults my ability to spell, dealing damage to my heart, breaking it


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Dec 30 2007 said:


> Wild Dumbledore Appears!


[/spoiler]
GO SENATOR LARRY CRAIG




SENATOR LARRY CRAIG taps his feet
SENATOR LARRY CRAIG has butt secks with the Wild Dumbledore
SENATOR LARRY CRAIG has AIDS, Wild Dumbledore and
SENATOR LARRY CRAIG faint.


----------



## Jax (Dec 30, 2007)

*A Ralph Wiggum appears

* The Ralph Wiggum uses duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, duck


----------



## noONE (Dec 30, 2007)

Sleeping Homer appears:






*Sleeping Homer Uses Sleep
*Ralph gets confused
*Ralph Cries
*Sleeping Homer gets a Beer while in sleep, Sleeping homer goes back to sleeping position


----------



## FrEEz902 (Dec 30, 2007)

A wild HRTH appeared!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All members who are less than 1 month old get instant K.O'D

All members who don't know wtf i'm talking about GET CONFUSED FOR 5 TURNS.


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 30, 2007)

A PC appears, saving users that want to play games hundreds of dollars!


----------



## JPH (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Dec 30 2007 said:


> Wild Dumbledore Appears!








*Lord Bone-demort Attacks! Power damage = 14,229

*Albus Dumbledore dies


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 30, 2007)

Lord Bone Demort is confirmed for brawl btw


----------



## FrEEz902 (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH @ Dec 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sinkhead @ Dec 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Wild Dumbledore Appears!
> ...



THIS IS A LIE! BECAUSE

Snape kills Dumbledore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (yes everyone knows


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 30, 2007)

^ snape is a lie!


----------



## FrEEz902 (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Dec 30 2007 said:


> ^ snape is a lie!



Yeah i *guessed* that too


----------



## Jax (Dec 30, 2007)

*Wild Do-not-know-if-want-Snu-Snu Zap and Fry appear!

*Wild Do-not-know-if-want-Snu-Snu Zap and Fry can't attack due to crushed pelvises.

*Wild Do-not-know-if-want-Snu-Snu Zap and Fry are satisfied...


----------



## JPH (Dec 30, 2007)

*Laser Leg BoneMonkey Appears!

*Laser Leg BoneMonkey Zaps Snu-Snu Zap and Fry - killing them instantly


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 30, 2007)

lol this topic needs to die


----------



## Ryoku (Dec 30, 2007)

XD. I love this thread so much.


----------



## JPH (Dec 31, 2007)

* A WTF appears

*A WTF uses powers to stop JPH from posting crap on this topic



Seriously, that is awful.
I'll stop now...


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 31, 2007)

this thread is now about slowpoke sleeping


----------



## VBKirby (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 31, 2007)

QUOTE(VBKirby @ Dec 30 2007 said:


>




this thread is now about slowpoke sleeping


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 31, 2007)

* Slowpoke is sleeping


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 31, 2007)

shhhhh there sleeping


----------



## JPH (Dec 31, 2007)

*JPH pokes one of the sleeping Slowpoke


----------



## notnarb (Dec 31, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Dec 30 2007 said:


> shhhhh there sleeping







*not amused*


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 31, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH @ Dec 30 2007 said:


> *JPH pokes one of the sleeping Slowpoke


























uh ! awwww ! just great you woke them all up now ! 

do you know how hard it is to get crack addicted slowpokes to go to sleep ?! 

everyone thank JPH !


----------



## Jaejae (Dec 31, 2007)

*Desu appears




*Desu summons DESUCAT.





*Desu and desucat use DIFFERENT COLOURED EYES.

/thread


----------



## Ducky (Dec 31, 2007)

A HOT ANIME CHICK APPEARS!






A HOT ANIME CHICK invites everyone .
Everyone come to A HOT ANIME CHICK house.
A HOT ANIME CHICK ****s everyone.
ITS SUPER EFFECTIVE

Everyone die of aids.


----------



## azotyp (Dec 31, 2007)

A loli manbearpig appears  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Loli manbearpig revives everyone looks at the mirror and dies.


----------



## JPH (Dec 31, 2007)

This topic is about slow poke.
This topic is dying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We need more Photoshop creations BoneMonkey!


----------



## Fiddy101 (Dec 31, 2007)

Chuck Norris kills all Slowpoke and everyone that stands in his way.
Chuck Norris rapes "Hot Anime Chick" she dies after he looked at her.
The aids did not affect him since Aids refuses to come near him.


----------



## JPH (Dec 31, 2007)

*A Bonepoke appears!

*Bonepoke does nothing. It just sits there, waiting to die.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 31, 2007)

this topic must die !


----------



## notnarb (Dec 31, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH @ Dec 31 2007 said:


> *A Bonepoke appears!
> 
> *Bonepoke does nothing. It just sits there, waiting to die.



I also send out a Bonepoke





also


----------



## Mewgia (Dec 31, 2007)

QUOTE(notnarb @ Dec 31 2007 said:


> also


IT'S A TRAP


----------



## go185 (Dec 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Dec 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(notnarb @ Dec 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > also
> ...



NO ITS NOT, ITS A TARP!


----------



## zeppo (Dec 31, 2007)

QUOTE(FoxMcCloud @ Dec 31 2007 said:


> A HOT ANIME CHICK APPEARS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY SHIT THAT'S NAMI FROM ONE PIECE
except with gigantic boobs.

anyway




pokeman butt secks summons




the cosby bros, who join forces to become




super cosby, who kills everyone


----------



## JPH (Dec 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Dec 31 2007 said:


> IT'S A TRAP



It's actually a power-up!


----------



## zeppo (Dec 31, 2007)

SEX PLANTS KILL ALL


----------



## VBKirby (Dec 31, 2007)

Two pictures that I actually took. 

Demon squirl appears!

here's a picture I took of a squirl, but the camera made red eye on it, so it looks like a demon squirl.





Devil Cat appears!

A picture I took of a neighbor cat at our apartment window. We had never seen it before. I call this picture "Devil Cat"


----------



## zeppo (Dec 31, 2007)

so they appeared...
and what did they do?
you're not supposed to discuss the picture, just what the characters do.


----------



## JPH (Jan 1, 2008)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Dec 31 2007 said:


> so they appeared...
> and what did they do?
> you're not supposed to discuss the picture, just what the characters do.



Better than seeing plants shaped like you-know-whats :/

This thread is dieing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Start it back up again? kthx






BoneKing appears!
BoneKing attacks DemonSquirrel, killing it instantly.

U CAN KILL BONEKING? I DON'T THINK SO.

(This is were you post a picture of something that is supposed to kill BoneKing,...and so on)


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 1, 2008)

for the love of god let this thread die !


----------



## zeppo (Jan 1, 2008)

no!
boneking is killed by hitmon bruce lee!


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 1, 2008)

* everyone attacks zeppo, killing him, and hopefully banning him


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 1, 2008)

now close the dam thread !


----------



## zeppo (Jan 1, 2008)

no.
and it's spelled "damn".
dude this thread owns.


----------



## JPH (Jan 1, 2008)

PWN Squad appears!

Pwn Squad kills BoneMech with ultrablast.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 1, 2008)

ahh fuck its 

Gay burglar , Retarded chewbacca , asian guy in a bathrobe and the futuristic KKK member 

yeah im fucked


----------



## JPH (Jan 1, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Jan 1 2008 said:


> ahh fuck its
> 
> Gay burglar , Retarded chewbacca , asian guy in a bathrobe and the futuristic KKK member
> 
> yeah im fucked









Yeah, I guess this thread is dead :/


----------



## zeppo (Jan 1, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Dec 31 2007 said:


> ahh fuck tits



MG:
wtf? really?


----------



## VBKirby (Jan 1, 2008)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Dec 31 2007 said:


> no.
> and it's spelled "damn".
> dude this thread owns.



Actually, this thread really does suck. Seems you're the only one who still likes it.

oh, and to make up for my lack of what my characters do, I guess they both just shoot giant laser beams out of their eyes and mouths. *try to picture a squirl shooting giant laser beams out of it's mouth without laughing*


----------



## zeppo (Jan 1, 2008)

I didn't laugh.


----------



## _Snott_ (Jan 1, 2008)

SILENCE MORTALS!!!!!!


----------



## VBKirby (Jan 1, 2008)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Jan 1 2008 said:


> I didn't laugh.



Hmm... Maybe it's just because it's late at night. (or more like, early in the morning) I find things funnier when I'm tired. (though I had a feeling you would say that)


----------



## Ryoku (Jan 1, 2008)

QUOTE(VBKirby @ Jan 1 2008 said:


> QUOTE(zeppo @ Dec 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > no.
> ...




made me lol =P.


----------



## zeppo (Jan 1, 2008)

um
'kay....




sexy man blasts you with milk from his teats!


----------



## j5c077 (Jan 1, 2008)

thread instantly closes


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 1, 2008)

this topic was good 5 pages ago im no longer going to look at it its dead to me 

a big thank you for the tards who ruined it


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 1, 2008)

Thread closed and un-stickied at author's request.


----------

